# What livefoods do you use and what ones do you want?



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone i am getting ready to move into my new bug house and im going to be breeding alot more livefoods Im only planning to sell a small amount online a week as i dont want to be too big a company because i enjoy breeding other insects. I breed livefoods already which i sell to local reptile keepers and i also sell to a few shops but im now looking to sell them online:2thumb:

Im planning to selling these online:

Locusts
Locusta migratoria
Crickets
Black crickets
Teleogryllus siamensis 
Homoeogryllus indicus

silkworms
waxworms
mealworms Reg, Mini, Mario
land snails
Tropical Springtails
Tropical Woodlice white
fruit flys

Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis/blaberus atropos
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia/blaberus craniifer
eublaberus distanti/eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,/gyna lurida
Elliptorhina Chopardi
Princisia vanwerebeki/ Gromphadorhina oblongonata/gromphadorhina portentosa

Im not sure weather to sell roaches by name and size or just non climber-climbers-Flyers and there size.

I breed some already and i only have so much space so i may breed some more then others as there slower breeders or take longer to get to adult size.

One im not sure about keeping is black crickets i dont sell many and not many people i know use them and the space needed could be used for more roaches and silkworms so do you use black crickets? is it worth it or would you want more roaches?

So what do you buy and what would you like to buy?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello everyone i am getting ready to move into my new bug house and im going to be breeding alot more livefoods Im only planning to sell a small amount online a week as i dont want to be too big a company because i enjoy breeding other insects. I breed livefoods already which i sell to local reptile keepers and i also sell to a few shops but im now looking to sell them online:2thumb:
> 
> Im planning to selling these online:
> 
> ...


Have bolded what i tend to use more than most other things(also pachnoda). Would be useful to have a supplier of Locusta migratoria, beardie prefers them to the other and it was always random if i got the normal ones or them(was more Locusta migratoria towards Christmas time which was nice lol).

As for crickets, i personally don't use them i have used browns to feed common lizards and blacks once, but never again, are there any sp. of roach which are available as a feeder which come from central aus? I know the import and export laws are rough so was unsure if any made it out lol.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback :2thumb: yes as i breed a few beetles :lol2: i will have them aswell.
I too havent used crickets in so many years but alot of people wont use roaches because its called a cockroach so thats why i still breed crickets but im not sure weather to still breed black crickets. as im building all new setups when i move in the setups for crickets are different to roaches so it will cost alot if i change them after a few months which is why i ask.

I have had these before but only good for mantids and slings Paratemnopteryx coloniana are very small and only adults climb


----------



## Ker (Feb 8, 2012)

I buy brown crickets, occasionally locusts and roaches (dubia). However the only one of which I have bought online is the latter and not very often as they tend to be a bit on the expensive side. I like that you have a wide range of species that you plan to have available, I would like to buy panchlora although they are very cool looking so might be reluctant to feed them! Do they make good feeders?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello thanks for your input i do plan to sell species by size and once the colonys have grown it will be £2 a box of roaches 20 small 15 med and 10 large 5 xl and 2 xxl (hissers adults) and sell them as climbers and non climbers. but this may change to species.
I already have about 100-200 thousand roaches but of 10 species so i need to get some colonys breeding more before i can start selling them on which is why im buying some more in to help get them breeding faster.

The panchlora are fast there climbers and flyers (males) so i sell most to cham & gecko keepers but not that many people want to use them as feeders because they look nice.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think a few people are looking for reliable suppliers of springtails and woodlice for bio-active substrates etc. Temperate and tropical species of both.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

We use mealworms, locusts, wax worms and dubia roaches. I don't like using crickets, but if I had to choose it would be browns over blacks. I'm not fussed how roaches are displayed, cos I'd probably research through myself to find what I want to use, but displaying as climbers/non-climbers might help make the choice easier for people :2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

antcherry88 said:


> I think a few people are looking for reliable suppliers of springtails and woodlice for bio-active substrates etc. Temperate and tropical species of both.


I have been working with white tropical woodlice for 3 years and there a very slow breeder i started with 250 then and only have 6,000 est. now.
They have a boom every once in a while and then slow right down.
I think i need to look at other species that breed better because i would sell out to quick.
I am in talks with other breeders of different species and i will add some others to my list once im up and running.
I would like to do more unusual livefoods so im looking to sell different crickets like some green ones i will be getting in june. There not easy to breed and take a long time to hatch im told but could make a difference to the norm.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

becky89 said:


> We use mealworms, locusts, wax worms and dubia roaches. I don't like using crickets, but if I had to choose it would be browns over blacks. I'm not fussed how roaches are displayed, cos I'd probably research through myself to find what I want to use, but displaying as climbers/non-climbers might help make the choice easier for people :2thumb:


I think i will axe the black crickets and add some more roaches in there place as it seems no one use's them.

Thanks for everyones input:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I am now sorting the installation and heat so i should start moving in 3-4 weeks and start breeding more livefoods.
Im looking for a good customer base and could breed to order in some cases if you have a fussy eater.

I have had one person say they use 500 black crickets a week so i think they will go


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello right now i breed these as a livefood

Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis/blaberus atropos
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia/blaberus craniifer
eublaberus distanti/eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,/gyna lurida
Elliptorhina Chopardi
Princisia vanwerebeki/ Gromphadorhina oblongonata/gromphadorhina portentosa

Would these be good enough or would people want others as a livefood?
Also not many people use Panchlora because there small and very fast. + only adults are green so i only sell adult males which also fly is there much intrest in them?


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

roaches but just don't do the ridiculous prices that others sell them for


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I think i have already put its going to be £2 a box not the £4-£5 a box that others livefood companys charge:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

*update on prices*

Im planning on selling these online and at these prices what do you think

from £1.49p a box 
Locusts
Locusta migratoria
Crickets
Black crickets Gone
waxworms
mealworms Reg, Mini, Mario
1 adult xl hisser


from £1.99p a box 
land snails
Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis/blaberus atropos
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia/blaberus craniifer
eublaberus distanti/eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,/gyna lurida May be axed
Elliptorhina Chopardi/Princisia vanwerebeki
Gromphadorhina oblongonata/gromphadorhina portentosa

from £2.99p a box 
Beetle larvae grubs
silkworms
Tropical Springtails
Tropical Woodlice white
fruit flys
Teleogryllus siamensis 
Homoeogryllus indicus


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quick chuck-in: You asked about listing roaches by species or by 'climb/don't climb' or something like that; I think most people would like all feeders identified by species, although additional practical info will always be useful :2thumb:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Just a quick chuck-in: You asked about listing roaches by species or by 'climb/don't climb' or something like that; I think most people would like all feeders identified by species, although additional practical info will always be useful :2thumb:



What about two sub headings of "Climb" and "Don't Climb" and then the relevant listed species under each heading ? I would think a lot of newbie potential roach people would be worried about them escaping but if it was made really clear like that they may be more likely to buy them ?

Also the Beetle grubs...are they Pachnoda ? As I may be after some :whistling2:
Good luck with it all :2thumb:

James.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello thanks for the imput:2thumb:

I am now thinking it is going to be best to list the Roach species as

Red runners
Dubia
Blaberus (3+ species)
Eublaberus (3= species)
Hissers (4+ species) (add header climbs smooth surface's in listing)
And so on...
This may be best as most people will want dubias and reds and know them this way. The others are listed by the genus name because the sizes of nymphs and adults can be mixed to offer a larger variation as some species grow faster then others. This will help keep stock levels up rather then one size in stock per species.
We will sell Pachnoda and also larger species at a later date

What do you think of the prices?
I think it would be the largest range of livefoods & the cheapest online on many species:2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I have hazing memories of a grub/Caterpillar (??) that smelt like tangerines and was slightly larger than a wax worm. This was back in the mid to late 80's :blush::blush: when I first kept herps


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

jonodrama said:


> I have hazing memories of a grub/Caterpillar (??) that smelt like tangerines and was slightly larger than a wax worm. This was back in the mid to late 80's :blush::blush: when I first kept herps


wasnt a butterworm was it?


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

I use earthworms quite a bit for my Snake and my Gecko I get them from my garden but it would be nice to buy them so I can be sure they've been fed properly and are chemical free.

I can only find enough moths in the Summer so it would be nice if they where available year round.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

butterworms are a import only worm.

I will start breeding earthworms next week so i should have some ready to sell next month:2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there any livefoods i have missed or that you would want?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

was going to say earth worms but already been said as there something i find had to get for the mha


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

why are butterworms an import only?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> was going to say earth worms but already been said as there something i find had to get for the mha


We are now breeding earthworms in large ply out door tanks so pest free:2thumb:



blabble182 said:


> why are butterworms an import only?


Butterworms are imported from Chile regularly and are under strict import regulations. As a result of the potential infestation of the Chilean moth, which is considered a pest anywhere besides their native Chile, the Butterworms being imported are hit with low level radiation to prevent them from pupating and breeding.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

Are right....spoilsports! Hopefully you get some of the different types of live foods in over the next year or so, looking at moving out into our own place which will have a rep room, I'm hoping to have the space to have a feeder breeder facility in a wardrobe or something similar


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking to get some crickets from africa and the far east later this year so i will see how they get on: victory:


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

*Bulk purchases*

Hi there. Like a lot of people I buy livefood in 50's and 100's, will we be catered for in your new arrangements?
Cheers, Reg


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

i may do on some species what is it you buy in bulk?


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for getting back to me.
At the moment only looking for hoppers (locusts) medium and medium/large, (3rd and 4th instar) for bearded dragons, may be needing smaller if I get the electric blue day gecko that I'm after. Realistically we are not talking thousands in one purchase - hobbyist only.
I hope your enterprise repays you for all your hard work.
Good luck Reg


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you i am planning to breed more locusts but not crickets.
Bulk bags/tubs will come once im up and running but its just me breeding & packing them so im not going to keep up with the amounts the large shed breeders do.
Im also looking at using slower breeding locusts and these will not be sold in bags.
So i will be a more specialized breeder supplying rarer livefoods rather then the same old feeders

Some Lizards are lazy (Like my beaded & frilled dragons) they get bored with the same routine day after day and soon enough they want to be hand fed:lol2: But i find a variety of livefood each day makes them more active If anyone has something they think could be a intresting livefood to make your pet think and not just sit there waiting for the same food to be fed please let me know.
Thank You:2thumb:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

this may sound cheeky but would you consider providing culture kits/home breeding starter kits for some of the species? i know this may cause problems for you as it means youd loose business from that person


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello i will limit the amount i breed and sell because i want to keep it more specialized so yes once i have the main business up and running i will sort some breeding kits if thats what people want.
pm me what it is you wanted to breed and i will let you know when i have them ready


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello just a quick update i am sorting out the breeding colonys now and have 5 110L breeder tubs And 10 growing tubs just for dubia we also have a yellow/gold dubia colony only a few thousand so i should have some ready to sell in 4-6 months. we have 30 tubs setup so far and will be adding more once i sort there room out.
Im not sure weather to axe crickets all together and add more roaches (another 20 tubs)
Im going to start breeding silkworms in a few weeks as i need to sort out there setups still

Im breeding these right now ready to sell these in a month:
waxworms
mealworms Reg, Mini, Large
land snails
Tropical Springtails
Tropical Woodlice white
fruit flys 
small f,flys
Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia
Gold Dubia
eublaberus distanti
Eublaberus posticus
eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,
gyna lurida
Elliptorhina Chopardi
Princisia vanwerebeki
Gromphadorhina oblongonata
gromphadorhina portentosa
+ some others on there way soon
Just setting up some larger locust setups before I start breeding larger amounts


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

You doing pallid cockroaches? I'm not great with the Latin names. Cheers, Joe


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I do have some im breeding but there very small and fast so not the best to put in and out of tubs. I may sell colonys of them though:2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd be very interested in that, dartfrog sells them as small nymphs (tub of 20) and large nymphs/adults (10 per tub). I'm looking at starting my own feeder colony so i don't have to worry about getting hold of them and postage etc


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello just a quick update i will be listing Dubia & turks & Panchlora spec Giant green this week as we have lots to sell now I am sorting out the breeding colonys now and have 40 breeder tubs now 110L breeder tubs 
Im not sure weather to axe crickets all together and add more roaches (another 20 tubs) I have them breeding well now and I have about 50,000 of them. Morio in stock. I will update the website soon.

Im now breeding silkworms and will have most sizes in a few weeks 

Im breeding these right now ready to sell these in a month:
waxworms Growing
mealworms Reg, Mini, Large Morio
land snails large in stock
Tropical Springtails
Tropical Woodlice white
fruit flys 
small f,flys
Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia
Gold Dubia
eublaberus distanti
Eublaberus posticus
eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,
gyna lurida
Elliptorhina Chopardi
Princisia vanwerebeki
Gromphadorhina oblongonata
gromphadorhina portentosa
+ some others on there way soon
Just setting up some larger locust setups before I start breeding larger amounts


----------

